# Fish identification help?



## nisdawn56 (Sep 23, 2020)

Can anyone identify this species please?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Think it is one of the commonly seen Red Zebra X Yellow Lab hybrids. The dorsal fin is damaged.


----------

